# Pregnant cory?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

A few days ago, her belly began to swell so that it's rather rotund compared to that of her companions. The others don't look any different, so I don't think she's overeating or anything. Not sure what species it is, but I have some pictures. Not sure what species she is, though, but I have some pictures. 
(BTW, I know the tank is filthy. It was just a temporary holding tank so I could get a better pic of her instead of finding her in the regular 30 gallon she lives in.)
Pics:


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

she could be but if you moved her from one tank to another while she is pregnant she may lose the babies


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I wasn't meaning to breed her, so I'm not really worried about losing the babies unless it harms her.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

probably wont hurt her if it is early they will be abandoned if it is far through she will give eggs but most likely wont hatch


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Mmkay, thanks.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

thats a male peppered Corydoras! its not a female lol


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh good! Thanks, Cory Freak  I meant to PM you but I forgot your user name


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

lol funny ending, i dont do much with cories so didnt no but i was saying what would happen to a girl in that situation


----------

